# Mmr and swine flu injection within 2 weeks of each other



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi

hope you can help. My dd had her mmr on the 14 jan and is due to have her swine flu vacination on the 27th is it advisable to have them so close together? She does have a cold?


Thanks in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PMA,

Should be fine as the SF is an inactive vaccine, might be an issue if she has a cold though as usually they prefer to vaccinate when LOs are healthy. Might be worth checking with GP surgery before you go just incase they want to postpone, depending on how she is feeling.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Maz

A bit of a horrid update, My dd had a febrile convulsion on sunday teatime, it was horrid. Her temp was high and we were admitted for 2 nights becasue they wanted to find the cause of the high temp. my dh and I, not knowing what a FC was "googled" ( i know we shouldn't!) it and it did mention that this can happen when the measles part of the injection kicks in. Anyway no-one in the hospital said this and she had blood tests etc and has a slight chest infection. she was fine and i have seen her a lot worse she was making all the nurses laugh  
Have you heard anything about this?


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

she is ok now do you think she should have her swine flu in the future or no based on this new info?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PMA,

Sorry not to get back to you sooner been mad busy last week and not much time on FF (washing and ironing threatening to take over the whole house! Fun weekend for me   )

So sorry to hear about DD's febrile convulsion   but glad she's bounced back fine  Such a horrible thing to have to deal with   (my brother had one at 20 months old and I'll never forget it) They're associated with high temperatures (40C plus) and for the majority of children will only occur once in their lifetime. It would be hard to pin it down directly to the MMR but in theory you can get a reaction to any vaccination with raised temperature and the timing would suggest a possible link to the measles reaction kicking in. FC's can also be linked with infections too, especailly respiratory tract infections in children, so this may have been a complicating factor in DD's condition too. Like I say often hard to make a definite link   so this is probably why hospital didn't make any comment at the time.

In relation to the swine flu vaccine then it's probably something you should chat to GP about. High temperatures aren't any more common with swine flu vaccine than any others but it is a possibility. Like I said it's rare that children suffer from more than one episode of febrile convulsion so its highly unlikely that it will happen again with DD. I would suggest waiting until she is clear of her chest infection/cold before going for another vaccine, if that's what you decide to do.

Hope this helps; sorry can't give any definitive answer.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks ever so much for your detailed reply mazv. I have decided to delay the SF injection for a little while, hopefully it will give DD chance to get over the effects of the cold and mmr.
x


----------

